# New to traditional



## Tadpole23 (Nov 9, 2016)

I been shoot recurves for a while but never had one strong enough to hunt with so I thought until I killed 130 pound pig on local wma. I want to get into hunting with a recurve or a long bow somewhere around 55 pounds. What is yalls opinion for a bow for me ? I don't want to spend crazy amount of money when I don't know if I will like it or not.


----------



## deast1988 (Nov 9, 2016)

I'd look hard for a 45/50lb range Fred bear super grizzly I'd aim for a 58/60in bow. What I started with super griz takes fast flight string easy to tune an fantastic for practice sessions that lay ahead of you. It's a fun challenge that humbles an rewards at the same time. Letting does walk at 18yds because the body posture an alertness didn't feel right for a ethical shot will make you hunter. I really like the journey that trad has taken me on an it started with a super grizz I picked up from Robert Carter on here.


----------



## Tadpole23 (Nov 9, 2016)

The recurve I have now it around 40 lbs but it just feels so light. It's a very very old bow. 45 just seems light to me but I'm no expert.


----------



## deast1988 (Nov 9, 2016)

http://leatherwall.bowsite.com/TF/lw/thread2.cfm?threadid=240174&category=88#3484026

Check this out its folks all over that hunt with below 50 set ups


----------



## deast1988 (Nov 9, 2016)

Links not working


----------



## oldfella1962 (Nov 9, 2016)

deast1988 said:


> I'd look hard for a 45/50lb range Fred bear super grizzly I'd aim for a 58/60in bow. What I started with super griz takes fast flight string easy to tune an fantastic for practice sessions that lay ahead of you. It's a fun challenge that humbles an rewards at the same time. Letting does walk at 18yds because the body posture an alertness didn't feel right for a ethical shot will make you hunter. I really like the journey that trad has taken me on an it started with a super grizz I picked up from Robert Carter on here.



Letting a doe walk because of her alert body language? Well it's good to know that I'm not the only one who does that. People who have never hunted trad (or bow hunted at all) look at me like I'm crazy when I tell them about all the shots I pass up. I just have too much respect for the deer to risk a bad recovery. That said all the close encounters just add to my "skill set" - it's all part of paying my dues but it will pay off so no problem.


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 9, 2016)

I hunt with a 44# set up and have no problem shooting an arrow slap through game.
A well tuned arrow with a good sharp cut on contact head, placed in the right spot is what counts.

Welcome to the sport. It can be addicting for sure.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Nov 9, 2016)

Most people over bow themselves. That has caused a lot of people to give up on Traditional Archery. 40 to 45 lbs is plenty to kill anything walking the woods in Ga. Pulling a lot of weight is not as important as shot placement. A well placed sharp broad head is what is important. As far as bows go a Samick Sage recurve is a great value and great bow. You can get different weight limbs for them. Look into them. They have several different models in different price ranges. Welcome to the world of Trad!


----------



## oldfella1962 (Nov 9, 2016)

Allen Oliver said:


> Most people over bow themselves. That has caused a lot of people to give up on Traditional Archery. 40 to 45 lbs is plenty to kill anything walking the woods in Ga. Pulling a lot of weight is not as important as shot placement. A well placed sharp broad head is what is important. As far as bows go a Samick Sage recurve is a great value and great bow. You can get different weight limbs for them. Look into them. They have several different models in different price ranges. Welcome to the world of Trad!



Samick does have a great line of bows at affordable prices. Samick originally made pianos and maybe guitars too. How they got into bows I don't know, but my Samick longbow was awesome, just too heavy for me. A lot of their bows used to run a little heavier than advertised, so a 45# bow might actually draw 47 or 48#. 
That extra couple of pounds can make a huge difference.


----------



## Dennis (Nov 9, 2016)

Allen Oliver said:


> Most people over bow themselves. That has caused a lot of people to give up on Traditional Archery. 40 to 45 lbs is plenty to kill anything walking the woods in Ga. Pulling a lot of weight is not as important as shot placement. A well placed sharp broad head is what is important. As far as bows go a Samick Sage recurve is a great value and great bow. You can get different weight limbs for them. Look into them. They have several different models in different price ranges. Welcome to the world of Trad!



Get a Sage at 45 or 50 and you'll be fine


----------



## robert carter (Nov 9, 2016)

Sage is a great value and not a bad bow for a beginer or experienced fella. RC


----------



## Tadpole23 (Nov 9, 2016)

Thanks for the info i will look at those bows


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 9, 2016)

Jake Allen said:


> I hunt with a 44# set up and have no problem shooting an arrow slap through game.
> A well tuned arrow with a good sharp cut on contact head, placed in the right spot is what counts.
> 
> Welcome to the sport. It can be addicting for sure.



What he said, All the way. The bow you have is plenty as long as you can put the arrow where it needs to go. A bad shot is a bad shot whether you're shooting 40# 0r 80#.


----------



## bwagon83 (Nov 9, 2016)

*Samick sage*

I am new to traditional shooting/hunting as well. Sure wish I'd have started sooner. I'm getting that addiction these accomplished guys are talking about. Per advice I found on here I bought a 35lb Samick Sage a few months ago to start out, with no intentions on hunting this year. Well I felt i picked up the shooting pretty quick up to about 12 yards. I slowly worked up my practice sessions to 15-17 yards which makes the 8-10 shots I set up for hunting seem easier. I decided I felt comfortable enough to pursue hunting with it this season and bought 55lb limbs for it as well. If i had it to do over again I'd probably go with the 50lb model. If i get home in time from work I try to shoot a few arrows everyday, though the time change is making it more difficult. Getting pretty comfortable with the 55lb now though. Took a spike, my first with trad gear about 2 weeks with the sage. Now that I'm hooked I'm wanting to splurge on a nice longbow myself but the sage seems to be working just fine. Now just need one another to stand in front of one of my arrows.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Nov 10, 2016)

bwagon83 said:


> I am new to traditional shooting/hunting as well. Sure wish I'd have started sooner. I'm getting that addiction these accomplished guys are talking about. Per advice I found on here I bought a 35lb Samick Sage a few months ago to start out, with no intentions on hunting this year. Well I felt i picked up the shooting pretty quick up to about 12 yards. I slowly worked up my practice sessions to 15-17 yards which makes the 8-10 shots I set up for hunting seem easier. I decided I felt comfortable enough to pursue hunting with it this season and bought 55lb limbs for it as well. If i had it to do over again I'd probably go with the 50lb model. If i get home in time from work I try to shoot a few arrows everyday, though the time change is making it more difficult. Getting pretty comfortable with the 55lb now though. Took a spike, my first with trad gear about 2 weeks with the sage. Now that I'm hooked I'm wanting to splurge on a nice longbow myself but the sage seems to be working just fine. Now just need one another to stand in front of one of my arrows.



Samick makes a great longbow - I had an SLB 69" long model for a while. Most quiet bow I have ever shot - just a gentle hum kind of like a bumble-bee. They run around 200 dollars and are worth every penny.


----------



## bwagon83 (Nov 10, 2016)

oldfella1962 said:


> Samick makes a great longbow - I had an SLB 69" long model for a while. Most quiet bow I have ever shot - just a gentle hum kind of like a bumble-bee. They run around 200 dollars and are worth every penny.



I will have to check it out. Thanks!


----------



## AllAmerican (Nov 12, 2016)

http://www.rmsgear.com/


Used bows on here, great folks too


----------



## Tadpole23 (Nov 18, 2016)

Ok guys I been doing alot of research on bows lately and even went looked at some sage bows. I been shooting a Shakespeare 45 wonder bow for last couple weeks to see if I like 45 pounds not wanting to over bow myself. The sage is a little big in my hand and just don't fit right I rather the bow feel good in my hand. What is yalls opinion on Martin jaguar elite bow? I'm looking for one with a small grip.


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 19, 2016)

I like a small grip also. Whenever I get a new bow I almost always have big jim grind the handle down and wrap it in beaver tail.  Check out the Martin savanna pre- 2012 models. They are nice bows and have a thinner handle.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Nov 21, 2016)

if you are interested in used classic recurves the Crovatta (maybe Cravotta) brothers Blackhawk line have very thin grips and short risers. I own a Blackhawk Bee but pretty much all of the models are very light in weight (about 1 pound or maybe 1-1/2 pounds) and very quiet. Elegant simplicity I guess you would call it. You can buy them very cheap on E-Bay.


----------

